# Need advice on a potential purchase- 1991 200 20V



## jbw (Sep 19, 2008)

*Taken care of.*


----------



## atalk (Jan 12, 2003)

Nope. Have seen *much* nicer 20v cars go for $2000. I'd wait for a nicer one.


----------



## jbw (Sep 19, 2008)

That is kind of the conclusion I have reached. Time to be patient


----------

